
When you have an idea when is the right time to share it? - sunnets
Hi everyone, 
There is this question, debate always on my mind. When you have an idea, in YC they say talk to users and get as much as feedback. If I do that other people will replicate it before I even get a chance to start, what are your thoughts about it? Specially of it is a Consumer Mobile Application.
======
WheelsAtLarge
Execution is the hard part. Unless it's an idea that takes very little to
execute don't hesitate to share your idea and get feedback. Ideas are a dime a
dozen. Execution is rare.

If 2 people go after the same idea then the refinement of the idea is much
faster. Ultimately it's a plus.

~~~
sunnets
You have a great point, but what f a big company in the sector that already
have the structure go after it and can implement pretty fast?

------
ColinWright
Ask yourself, seriously, how many people you talk to can execute your idea?
How many people will even _care_ about your idea?

It's a sobering reality that no one cares, few few have the ability, and no
one will commit the time and energy.

~~~
sunnets
I feel like, there are a lot of smart people that are looking for a good idea
to start their startup, how do you manage to mitigate that risk?

------
thinkingemote
"if I do other people will replicate it"

There's no evidence that this occurs with even uncommon occurrence.

It's magnitudes more likely that they won't and you will instead are more
likely to get good feedback.

~~~
sunnets
Totally make sense. Thank you for your reply.

